# BOGO. The solution for the absurd FDA regulation.



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Sometimes, you just need to be smarter than the whip.


Buy One, Get One Free. 

AKA

BOGO.







(Or buy one, get 10 free)


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Pretty sure language is actual selling price per not msrp or anything like that.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Pretty sure language is actual selling price per not msrp or anything like that.


That's the thing. The selling price of the cigar _would be_ full MSRP. Since when aren't vendors allowed to give things away for free as a promotional item? The rest of the cigars would be "free".


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok that might work but vendors would have to hire extra people to figure out the "price" of a box but keep on thinking and while you are at it , don't forget to get your comments in to our government at the FDA


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Under FDA control, specifically prohibits free samples or promotions of deemed tobacco products.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok back to the drawing board, get those protest comments in to the FDA


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

FDA = Friggin Dumb Ass gubmint


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Nature said:


> Under FDA control, specifically prohibits free samples or promotions of deemed tobacco products.


Not so sure about that. You can walk into just about any 7/11 here in Florida and they have all sorts of "promotions" going on on cigarettes. They even have "rebates" on them...as in buy 2 get $1 off, etc. Or buy 4 get one free (in terms of a rebate).

So maybe "rebates" are the solution? And the vendor could apply an "instant" rebate.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Kasanova King said:


> Not so sure about that. You can walk into just about any 7/11 here in Florida and they have all sorts of "promotions" going on on cigarettes. They even have "rebates" on them...as in buy 2 get $1 off, etc. Or buy 4 get one free (in terms of a rebate).
> 
> So maybe "rebates" are the solution? And the vendor could apply an "instant" rebate.


Perhaps in rebate form it would fly.?
In the proposal


> existing regulations prohibit the distribution of free samples of any tobacco product... (21CFR sec 1140.16) which also has a clause regarding the allowance of mail-order sales
> 
> 
> > excluding mail-order redemption of coupons and distribution of free samples..


In any form, the BEST course would be that Cigars are not deemed. Make no bones about it, Cigars WILL be regulated by the FDA. What is the key is the exception for premium cigars and mostly in the definition of "premium" cigars, of which the $10 price point is one of the criteria.

The FDA proposal references


> We sampled prices for handmade cigars sold singly on two well-known Internet sites. On one site 31 percent of these cigars had prices greater than or equal to $10 apiece. On the other site, 13 percent were priced $10 or higher. Taking into account the possibility that some manufacturers offering cigars with prices close to $10 might raise the prices of these cigars to avoid regulation, we estimated that no more than 40 percent of handmade cigars would sell for $10 or more.... Therefore we estimate that 36%(=40% * 90%) of handmade cigars would qualify as premium with a $10 price point.


This is BS! :BS

Sorry to get off on a tangent. :rant: I didn't mean to squash your BOGO idea and attempt to add a little levity to the situation. This issue is serious business and if enacted as is, will completely change how and what we have available for cigars. This whole proposal and how they propose going about deeming what a premium cigar is gets my blood boiling! :mad2:


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Nature said:


> Perhaps in rebate form it would fly.?
> In the proposal
> 
> In any form, the BEST course would be that Cigars are not deemed. Make no bones about it, Cigars WILL be regulated by the FDA. What is the key is the exception for premium cigars and mostly in the definition of "premium" cigars, of which the $10 price point is one of the criteria.
> ...


Yeah, that was at the very least some seriously "fuzzy math". LOL...I wonder if they realize how ridiculously flawed their reasoning/math is.

Seems like even with the regulation, it looks as if coupons and rebates could be allowed.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the proposed regulation? Premium cigar or not, what would change? Additional taxes? Warning labels on boxes? I could live with warning labels, but taxes could kill my ability to purchase. Here in Utah, we already have an 83% State tax on all tobacco products, so a $10 cigar suddenly becomes $18.30. 
I wonder if those who have proposed this regulations have looked into what the economic cost of this will be?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

If only it were this simple..... nothing is ever this simple with the federal government.


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

The FDA is practically begging me to open a website and move to Mexico to cash in on the new underground cigar economy


----------

